# Modified VMR vent mount with AWE boost gauge



## 2.0TProjekt (Feb 2, 2009)

Let me start off my thanking VMR for their great customer service and Sabba for a great deal on a AWE gauge. As well as Crew for offering to sell me his gauge too. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
As you may know I ran into lighting issues with my VMR gauge that others have not experienced. So I began to search what my other vent mount gauge options were that still provided air flow. I found that AWE was the only other company that sells a gauge that still allowed air flow. Unfortunately as you may know both the AWE and VMR gauges are both different size which was my main concern during my search. But after a few weeks of searching and finally measure the bezel on the VMR I decided to attempt using Sabba's gauge in the VMR mount. 
I received his gauge this afternoon and being my day off I headed right over to my work to use the tools in the shop. I decided to use a dremel to strip out the extra material on the VMR mount. It took roughly an hour of removing plastic then trying to see if the gauge would fit. 
Here the 2 different gauges. Sorry for cell phone pics my camera is in the shop :headbang:








Fitted in the VMR mount
















Had to cut the fastner a little too to securely fit it. 
















And finally mounted in car.
























Still working on the wiring so no lights yet but hopefully tomorrow. Wondering if I can some how reuse the VMR wiring and connect to the AWE wiring off the back of the gauge. If you have any suggestions please share. I'll post some pics up once it is wired up too.


----------



## tdotA3mike (Feb 5, 2009)

*FV-QR*

looks nice and good work! 
butttttt
DEFI > AWE








screw air vents


----------



## TechnikSLR (Jul 30, 2008)

screw vent gauges. throw that bitch up in a pod on the dash!


----------



## RedLineRob (Feb 8, 2009)

i got the AWE gauge and i must say AWE makes an great product, the gauge is all LED and matches the Audi cluster. Also the vents are metal and not plastic, way better quality then the VMR


----------



## sabba (Oct 25, 2008)

*Re: (RedLineRob)*

Nice fab work. Now get it lighted!!!


----------



## 2.0TProjekt (Feb 2, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (tdotA3mike)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tdotA3mike* »_looks nice and good work! 
butttttt
DEFI > AWE
screw air vents























Each to his own. I just would prefer usage of the vent. 

_Quote, originally posted by *TechnikSLR* »_screw vent gauges. throw that bitch up in a pod on the dash!

Once again each to his own and don't feel like destroying my dash. 

_Quote, originally posted by *RedLineRob* »_i got the AWE gauge and i must say AWE makes an great product, the gauge is all LED and matches the Audi cluster. Also the vents are metal and not plastic, way better quality then the VMR 

I've heard mixed things about them but decided to give them a go. I actually really liked the VMR gauge and wish the lighting did crap out on me. I must say that I am definitely looking forward to having matching lighting though.







I prefer the more factory look over the metal AWE mount.

_Quote, originally posted by *sabba* »_Nice fab work. Now get it lighted!!!









Thanks I can't wait to finish it up tomorrow.







Trying to figure out if I can use the VMR wiring harness to simplify the install but noticed they are a good amount different too. The wiring also has a size difference along with the VMR having red and black at one end and three cables (red, black and green) at the attachment end to the gauge. I'm assuming the green is a ground and was going to just try cut the wires and attaching the red and black to the red and black wires off the AWE gauge. Good or bad idea??


----------



## 2.0TProjekt (Feb 2, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (2.0TProjekt)*

Here is a pic of the VMR wiring (before I installed it previously) which I'm trying to figure out if I can reuse it. I was think of cutting the connector off and attaching the red and black together but don't know what the green is for


----------



## sabba (Oct 25, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (2.0TProjekt)*

Can't help you here sorry. Is it possible to DL install instructions off respective sites?


----------



## 2.0TProjekt (Feb 2, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (sabba)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sabba* »_Can't help you here sorry. Is it possible to DL install instructions off respective sites?

I have the VMR instructions but since Im cutting the hook up off the end I just wasn't sure what the green was for. I got the lights working







. Does the AWE gauge dim with the factory cluster?
I called VMR to double check about that green cable.


----------



## Uber-A3 (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (2.0TProjekt)*

Yes AWE dims, just hook it into the right wires at the headlight switch


----------



## 2.0TProjekt (Feb 2, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (Uber-A3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Uber-A3* »_Yes AWE dims, just hook it into the right wires at the headlight switch

Hmmm... I can't tell if it is dimming right now in the daylight. I tried to cover it and it looked as though it didn't dim. The green cable on the VMR wiring harness maybe for dimming so I may need to redo it and get rid of the VMR portion of the wiring. I didn't fool with the connection at the light switch so it should dim unless VMR and AWE attach to different wires or that VMR green cable has something to do with it.


----------



## sabba (Oct 25, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (2.0TProjekt)*

Scotty check out the install instruction off awe's site. This should clarify things a little better.
http://www.awe-tuning.com/page...gauge

nick


----------



## 2.0TProjekt (Feb 2, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (sabba)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sabba* »_Scotty check out the install instruction off awe's site. This should clarify things a little better.
http://www.awe-tuning.com/page...gauge

nick

Thanks I have it saved on my laptop at home but I'm at work so on an antique computer that won't let me open it







I get the feeling I need to remove the VMR portion of the harness







but I will see once it is dark out.


----------



## sabba (Oct 25, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (2.0TProjekt)*

buenas suerte!


----------



## 2.0TProjekt (Feb 2, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (sabba)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sabba* »_buenas suerte!

It dims http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








Only thing I'm considering changing is the length of the wiring. Since I attached the new harness with the old one it is a bit long and I had to electrical tape a bunch together. Also got some weird vibrating sound until I pulled the wires a little.


----------



## Majk-i (Jan 10, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (2.0TProjekt)*

This is my boost gauge


----------



## bkmintie (Mar 27, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (tdotA3mike)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tdotA3mike* »_looks nice and good work! 
butttttt
DEFI > AWE








screw air vents























Any pics of that bad boy at night?
Always been a fan of Defis stuff, curious on how it matches the interior...
Looks great regardless http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Majk-i* »_This is my boost gauge












fancy! brand?


----------



## crew219 (Oct 18, 2000)

looks like a prosport gauge (wannabe defi)


----------



## Majk-i (Jan 10, 2009)

*Re: (crew219)*

Brand of my gauge is Auto Gauge


----------

